# Worst movie you have seen



## missllama (Apr 8, 2009)

I just saw an add on tv for a movie that i absolutely hated and i thought id see what everyone elses personal worst movies are

Some of mine would be

there will be blood and the village oh and chicken park lol i remember watching that with my partner and friends one day its a rip off of jurassic park with chickens sort of... at the same time its funny because it was so pathetic but the movie really was horrible...


----------



## itbites (Apr 8, 2009)

ummm...from dusk til dawn it was the WORST Tarantino movie ever made


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 8, 2009)

Dusk till Dawn isn't a Tarantino film. 

I think that Sirens was the hardest movie for me to watch, it even had the promise of elle mcpherson's boobs in it. It was absolute torcher.


----------



## Duke (Apr 8, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> I just saw an add on tv for a movie that i absolutely hated and i thought id see what everyone elses personal worst movies are
> 
> Some of mine would be
> 
> there will be blood and the village oh and chicken park lol i remember watching that with my partner and friends one day its a rip off of jurassic park with chickens sort of... at the same time its funny because it was so pathetic but the movie really was horrible...


There will be Blood was good if you look deeper into the movie. The acting and imagery was brilliant.
Chicken Park was brilliant in it's time, too. It was released during the time of Spy Hard, Hot Shots and other original parodies.
What do we have these days?
Disaster movie / epic movie / date movie.. now they are truely crap.
IMDB has Disaster Movie witha score of 1.6/10


itbites said:


> ummm...from dusk til dawn it was the WORST Tarantino movie ever made


Agreed, except maybe Planet Terror (not strictly a Tarantino..).


IMDB lists the bottom ranking movies here:
http://www.imdb.com/chart/bottom


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 9, 2009)

Duke said:


> Agreed, except maybe Planet Terror (not strictly a Tarantino..).



I think Death Proof would have to one of the worst Tarantino movies around. I'm not really a fan of his. I liked Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction. The rest of his movies I think are average.

Talking of rubbish movies, I saw zombie strippers the other day. Now that is a horrible movie (the make-up was really well done though).


----------



## Drazzy (Apr 9, 2009)

snakes on a plane.

and 

punch drunk love


----------



## Drazzy (Apr 9, 2009)

Duke said:


> What do we have these days?
> Disaster movie / epic movie / date movie.. now they are truely crap.
> IMDB has Disaster Movie witha score of 1.6/10



Meet the Spartans is the latest one and I think that hits the mark of 'worst movie of 2008'


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 9, 2009)

Drazzy said:


> punch drunk love



definately!!!!


----------



## Eriquar (Apr 9, 2009)

Snakes on a Plane was pretty tragic
Attack of the Killer Tomatoes was even worse - showing my age here lol
House of Wax.. " rolls eyes"


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 9, 2009)

Troll 2 :lol:


Its the best worst movie EVER!!!!!  I'm part of the fan club


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 9, 2009)

The twilight movie was pretty bad (the books are awesome beyhond words though), but the worst I've seen is Barbie and the Diamond Castle - which I was _forced _to watch :lol:


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 9, 2009)

IMO Saw, Saw 2 and The Blair Witch Project are just some that come to mind...


----------



## melgalea (Apr 9, 2009)

WATCHMEN.... we went to the movies a couple of weeks ago and walked out it was that crap.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 9, 2009)

Freddy Vs Jason... what were they thinking


----------



## kandi (Apr 9, 2009)

Many come to mind but i was mentally scarred over Anaconda 3 with the Hoff . very very bad!!!


----------



## ytamarin (Apr 9, 2009)

zoocam said:


> WATCHMEN.... we went to the movies a couple of weeks ago and walked out it was that crap.


Agreed, I nearly walked out but would have had to wait for my friends for 2 hours so I suffered through it.


----------



## SCam (Apr 9, 2009)

kandi said:


> Many come to mind but i was mentally scarred over Anaconda 3 with the Hoff . very very bad!!!


 i most deffinately agree ther the movie was amazingl;y terrorble... they had the anacondas ripping them apart which was complete nonsence


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought the recent DVD release of "Journey to the centre of the Earth" with Brendon Fraser was pretty bloody ordinary!

I've tried hard to blot out all the other bad films I've seen :lol:


----------



## aoife (Apr 9, 2009)

Hatchet & Bram Stoker's Dracula's Guest, now that is a CHEAP movie!!!! i cant believe i watched the whole bloody thing!! Shocking!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 9, 2009)

Gabrielle was the worst movie ever! the one about the fallen angels and stuff...


----------



## mark83 (Apr 9, 2009)

any chick flick


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 9, 2009)

I sometimes go to the video store for the sole purpose of mental torture (masochistic I know) but sometimes i get the compulsion to do it. I usally try and find the most obscure video i can find with the worst cover. Now to the topic I have to say the worst film i have ever seen is a film titled *Aussie park boys*. OMG I often mutilate my brain like i said but even this film was beyond me. It is the biggest pile of C***P i have ever seen. It is the only time i have regreted wasting 90 mins of my life (watched the whole thing though lol).

A truly must see for anyone into mental destruction.


----------



## m_beardie (Apr 9, 2009)

Drazzy said:


> snakes on a plane.


yeah i agree its so fake


----------



## Kersten (Apr 9, 2009)

Tremors.....but it's in the so bad it's almost good league.

Any of the Saw movies from 3 on, they're just trying too hard now. Oh and the second Blair Witch movie for the same reason.


----------



## benmcalpine (Apr 9, 2009)

+ 1 with snakes on a plane


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 9, 2009)

Drazzy said:


> snakes on a plane.
> 
> and
> 
> punch drunk love


 

Have you ever seen Snakes on a TRAIN?! lol. I work at a DVD store and we ordered this movie in. It is indeed THE WORST MOVIE EVER!!! This chick has snakes inside her body and has to go to some medicine man in another city. so off her and her fiance go to get the snakes out of her on a train. But OH NO! The snakes decided that they would like to get out of the lady now and they bust out of her and go crazy on the train....

LOL!

Oh and Max Payne and Babylon AD sucked.... *TWO THUMBS DOWN*

I'm pretty sure that for the duration of those 2 movies I sat here on APS and then looked up at the end going 'huh what happened?'


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Apr 9, 2009)

YEAH! SNAKES ON A PLANE!!!!!!!!! ANACONDA SEARCH FOR THE BLOOD ORCHID..AND THE NEWEST ONE WITH DAVID HASSLEHOLF...ahahah...and im not jsut saying this bcos i love snakes..i think they r the worst movies ever made!!!..haha


----------



## jessb (Apr 9, 2009)

Sat through The Holiday with Cameron Diaz and Kate Winslet the other night - that was really tragic - no real plot, too many subplots, all over the place and a total waste of time. On the up side, it did inspire me to go blonde again!!!


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 9, 2009)

Babylon AD yeah thats sucked

and pineapple was a real let down too, i thought it would have more funny bits in it but it was a let down.


----------



## missllama (Apr 9, 2009)

Moose i must admit i thought that movie was pretty ordinary aswel!
snakes on a plane i only saw the first maby 10minutes of and fell asleep in it and now after seeing u guys all saying its that bad i deff wont watch it!

oh and one other one i couldnt stand.... the golden compass, i never got through it all every time i tried id fall asleep i hated that movie.

there was also a croc movie i saw a while ago where the whole movie there just sitting in trees baisicly it was so bad, but i dont remember what it was called i think it was an aussie one i dont remember now tho


----------



## Drazzy (Apr 9, 2009)

zoocam said:


> WATCHMEN.... we went to the movies a couple of weeks ago and walked out it was that crap.



I admit the movie lacks direction; some of the fight scenes where good and some special effects; to be honest I watched it as I craved another Sin City movie ... but it fails in comparason to other good comic book movies


----------



## jessb (Apr 9, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> oh and one other one i couldnt stand.... the golden compass, i never got through it all every time i tried id fall asleep i hated that movie.


 
Have you read the books it is based on? Among the best books I've ever read (and I've read a LOT of books!)


----------



## Noongato (Apr 9, 2009)

Worst movie ever for those who dont appreciate the band would be "Cradle of fear"
I do like cradle of filth so i love it and its crappiness


----------



## Stitched (Apr 9, 2009)

'Slither' and 'The Descent'

3 & 1/2 hours of my life I can never get back


----------



## vrhq08 (Apr 9, 2009)

high school musical


----------



## missllama (Apr 9, 2009)

jessb i havent read the book its based on ill get it and read it tho see what its like because i really was disapointed in the movie 

BAHA stitched i reckon i saw that movie with my oma, the descent the chicks go out all together to go into a cave etc yea? and it has those monster things. and at the start one of them is in a car crash and this huge post goes through her husband and her kid dies aswel? thats the movie isnt it?
that movie was bad lol and grose


----------



## jessb (Apr 9, 2009)

Start with Northern Lights. They are written by Phillip Pulman.


----------



## Australis (Apr 9, 2009)

The Passion of the Christ, or what ever it was called.


----------



## JungleRob (Apr 9, 2009)

Step Brothers .... What a load of (I'll be banned for life if I say this word)!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 9, 2009)

Lake Placid 2 is the most stupid movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 9, 2009)

BrownHash said:


> Dusk till Dawn isn't a Tarantino film.
> 
> I think that Sirens was the hardest movie for me to watch, it even had the promise of elle mcpherson's boobs in it. It was absolute torcher.


 
Depends on how you look at it I guess... Tarantino didn't direct it but he wrote the screen play with Robert Kurtzman.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 9, 2009)

oh and there's too many bad movies to list... be shorter for me to write a thread on my most hated actors/ress


----------



## gozz (Apr 9, 2009)

Baron von Muchenhaussen


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 9, 2009)

Ella Enchanted!!! I hate that movie, crap even for a kids movie!
(Please note this was not watched by choice!!!)


----------



## noneya (Apr 9, 2009)

Eriquar said:


> Snakes on a Plane was pretty tragic
> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes was even worse - showing my age here lol
> House of Wax.. " rolls eyes"


 

have to agree on Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.
pass the ketchup.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 9, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Lake Placid 2 is the most stupid movie I have ever seen.


 
I saw the first one it was pretty average, never knew there was a 2nd one....


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 9, 2009)

Any movie where the main theme is snakes or reptiles. They are always extremely ****.
Lastnight I watched The Wickerman.... Nicolas Cage. CRAP!!! Dont watch it.


----------



## jessb (Apr 9, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Lastnight I watched The Wickerman.... Nicolas Cage. CRAP!!! Dont watch it.


 
Watch the original with a very scary Christopher Lee instead!!!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 9, 2009)

Eraser Head (David Lynch film, I love art house but that was waaaay kooky creepy), anything with Bruce Willis.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 9, 2009)

Australia, had to sit through the whole thing at the movies, never again


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 9, 2009)

Macbeth by Roman Polansky was pretty dodgy.
He made it after his wife was murdered and i dont think he was dealing with it very well, and the movie showed it.
Feel sorry for him but his movie was very creepy and bloody.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 9, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> Australia, had to sit through the whole thing at the movies, never again


 
My mum raves about that movie, especially the scene when Hugh jackman gets wet ??? I have no idea what she is on about as I have never watched it :?


----------



## Adzo (Apr 9, 2009)

A Chilean friend suggested I watch "El topo". He said it would change the way I look at movies.
It did.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 9, 2009)

Adzo said:


> A Chilean friend suggested I watch "El topo". He said it would change the way I look at movies.
> It did.


 
Gonna tell us whats it about


----------



## Dragon1 (Apr 9, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> The twilight movie was pretty bad (the books are awesome beyhond words though), but the worst I've seen is Barbie and the Diamond Castle - which I was _forced _to watch :lol:


Not _that_ bad, but compared to the books, I agree, It was terrible.


----------



## Dragon1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Havent seen it, but _Australia _dose sound pretty pathetic.


----------



## Stitched (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats the one lana, I was hoping the cave would just collapse and kill them all so the movie would finish


----------



## prettyinmetal (Apr 9, 2009)

the worst movie i have ever seen is a movie called Motorama, it was about this kid that drove down this straight road for 2 hours collecting the letters that spelt motorama! Total Shizen! 

AND

the sex and the city movie! ffs the movie and the series!!!!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 9, 2009)

Australis said:


> The Passion of the Christ, or what ever it was called.


 
I loved it!!! Gibsons sense of direction is bloody brilliant!


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 9, 2009)

jessb said:


> Watch the original with a very scary Christopher Lee instead!!!


 
Yep, the original is a cult classic. I watch it all the time.

There's loads of crap films out there. I forget which one's make my list of worst movies, i really should have written a list, adding crap movies to it after watching them. It seems these days whatever film i hire from video ezy, just doesnt hold my attention and i end up turning it off after about 20 minutes and taking it back.

Two that come to mind at the moment are AVP and AVP Reqium. What an insult to the original movies. Movies like these always fail when in the hands of incompetent movie makers.

I'll also add that, as much of a Christian Bale fan that i am, i dont think The Dark Knight lived up to all the hype. The story was hard to follow and it was made up of very short scenes. It left me very disatisfied.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 9, 2009)

Beaches & The Breakfast Club, oh and 'Australia' would be up there with them too!


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 9, 2009)

"On Golden Blonde"


----------



## brycehf (Apr 9, 2009)

BrownHash said:


> I think Death Proof would have to one of the worst Tarantino movies around. I'm not really a fan of his. I liked Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction. The rest of his movies I think are average.
> 
> Talking of rubbish movies, I saw zombie strippers the other day. Now that is a horrible movie (the make-up was really well done though).




LOL Zombie Strippers is the worst movie ever. But in saying that i laughed all the way through


----------



## Dodie (Apr 9, 2009)

Tom Cruise has ruined every movie he made by being such a douche.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2009)

Hate to be a party pooper - but some of you have just showed really how easily you're turned off when a movie has either:

a) a cult following (just because people love it doesn't mean you will to).

b) has a story that must be understood in order to love it

It appears some of the more intelligent movies have been rubbished... yet... the worst of them have been liked.

I'm no movie buff or critic... But I do LOVE a good movie.

But I found the only time I hate a movie is when I go in expecting something else.

For example... Independence Day:

I liked it - but boy I was so disappointed.

Where one of my favourite movies - I didn't even know anything about it I just said three tickets to... ummmmm Pulp Fiction please... (didn't know ANYTHING about it at all). 

And it's in my top 10 movies of all time.

I admit there are some pretty ordinary movies out there - but most are watchable.

Now in comment to Watchmen - that was a movie I went into blind - I didn't hate it by any means... it had some of the greatest action scenes - but, it was far from perfect, and incredibly violent - so hey... i liked it


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 9, 2009)

Dodie said:


> Tom Cruise has ruined every movie he made by being such a douche.


 
Except Interview With The Vampire. He was good in that.


----------



## ytamarin (Apr 9, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Hate to be a party pooper - but some of you have just showed really how easily you're turned off when a movie has either:
> 
> a) a cult following (just because people love it doesn't mean you will to).
> 
> ...


I didn't know much about Watchmen before I saw it, actually all I knew was that it was another movie based on a comic. I tend not to like those movies but I decided to give this one a chance because I heard it was really good. But it was the worst comic book movie I have seen, and one of the worst movies I have ever seen.
I'm more than willing to love a movie that has a cult following. I don't like Tarantino movies because I can't follow them, I get so lost. No matter how good the cinematography/effects/idea/acting is, I can't like a movie that I can't understand (usually because of things like switches in time or overuse of jargon). Why would someone like a movie they didn't understand? (It's an honest question slim, I'm interested to hear your response. )


----------



## FAY (Apr 9, 2009)

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes....yes there was a movie by that name............


----------



## missllama (Apr 9, 2009)

what year was that out fay lol


----------



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2009)

YT - then avoid watching Donnie Darko and Southland Tales


----------



## Kersten (Apr 9, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Except Interview With The Vampire. He was good in that.



Hmmmm I'm gonna have to disagree with you there Serpenttongue, I liked it in spite of him. But maybe that's just because I was expecting the person they cast to match the character in appearance at least a little....seriously let down by the selection of Stuart Towsend in the Queen of the Damned for the same reason. Normally I wouldn't give two hoots about the movie version of a character looking like the book description, but Anne Rice makes such a huge deal of his appearance in the books that in my mind the difference is as glaring as if they'd turned Claudia into a werewolf lol.

Christ Anne Rice fans are a sad bunch, aren't we? :lol:

Don't know about people disliking movies solely on the basis that they're cult films Slim6y....maybe the reason is something as simple as they don't like the content :lol: I spose you do get the odd contrary bugger that has to rain on the cult's parade, but it seems to often be the case that the reason people DO like some movies is just beause everyone says they should. Having said that I'm potentially the world's biggest Rocky Horror fan and I quite liked the first Blair Witch movie for what it was and not what people tried to hype it into later.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 9, 2009)

gozz said:


> Baron von Muchenhaussen


No way! That was so crap it was good lol, a bit weird though.
There are too many bad movies to list imo  Hell Boy is right up there with the Anaconda movies though!


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 9, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Hmmmm I'm gonna have to disagree with you there Serpenttongue, I liked it in spite of him. But maybe that's just because I was expecting the person they cast to match the character in appearance at least a little....seriously let down by the selection of Stuart Towsend in the Queen of the Damned for the same reason.
> 
> .


 
Kersten, was there an actor you had in mind that should have played the role? I heard that Anne Rice wanted Daniel Day Lewis, but he was a bit too old.

I thought Cruise did a great job as Lestat, but Stuart Townsend was a completely wrong choice.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 9, 2009)

Cloverfield


----------



## m.punja (Apr 9, 2009)

I just breezed through and didn't see the name of a movie I was sure to have been up in the first two pages let alone the first five, so I guess you all enjoyed 'Bad boy bubby', good aussie film hey. Kiddies, go hire it, right now. go.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 9, 2009)

Kersten said:


> it seems to often be the case that the reason people DO like some movies is just beause everyone says they should.


 
Bit off topic, but I think that's the same with music. I think radio stations 'brainwash' (for want of a less exaggerated word) people with the music they play. They're telling youngsters what to listen to, and if you dangle it in front of them long enough, they'll eventually grab for it. People should find their own style of music, whether it's popular or not.


----------



## Thor1 (Apr 9, 2009)

i absolutely hated napolean dynamite.
and the happening was pathetic too.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 9, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Kersten, was there an actor you had in mind that should have played the role? I heard that Anne Rice wanted Daniel Day Lewis, but he was a bit too old.
> 
> I thought Cruise did a great job as Lestat, but Stuart Townsend was a completely wrong choice.


To be fair to the psychotic midget....no there wasn't really someone in mind - I just couldn't get past that he was too short, too old, too.....well ugly (ugly is subjective I know, but still), too odd looking with the blonde hair. He certaily managed the arrogance well though. Anyone I'd have really liked for the role as far as talent goes would have been not quite right physically either. If you could whack a decent looking blonde wig and some purple contacts on Vincent Perez I think he'd have been perfect.

Nearly the entire cast of the Queen of the Damned was wrong. They did well with Lena Olin and Vincent Perez -despite yet again having someone who bore no physical resemblance to their character when they cast him. Matthew Newton?? What were they thinking?! We could behere forever if I get started....I really do need a life :lol:

You're right about the music, if you played Dimmu Borgir on Fox then every 15 year old in town will be singing (trying to anyway :lol The Serpentine Offering the next week. Most of what is played on commercial radio is the auditory equivalent of that plastic looking cheese you get in squeeze bottles. Bears little resemblence to what it's purported to be.

Thor, I'm with you - Napoleon Dynamite was terrible, I got so bored I turned it off 40 minutes into it and I threw the Happening out after watching it.


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 9, 2009)

all that animated (except for simpsons thank you) and harry potter rubbish...


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 9, 2009)

Kersten said:


> . Matthew Newton?? What were they thinking?!


 
Can't stand the guy. Didn't i cringe when i saw his face pop up in this film!







Kersten said:


> if you played Dimmu Borgir on Fox then every 15 year old in town will be singing (trying to anyway :lol The Serpentine Offering the next week.


----------



## Stitched (Apr 9, 2009)

Kersten said:


> You're right about the music, if you played Dimmu Borgir on Fox then every 15 year old in town will be singing (trying to anyway :lol The Serpentine Offering the next week.



True, true, every little hip hop homeboy that I've met knows Puritania, from CKY movies


----------



## ogg666 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine would be "hedwig and the angry inch", a friend told me to watch it,I only watched about 15 minutes before I wanted to gouge my eyes out and pour petrol in the sockets......THIS is the WORST movie ever trust me......


----------



## pinkmus (Apr 10, 2009)

Worst movie ever- watched it yesterday- Dragonball evolution:lol:


----------



## JasonL (Apr 10, 2009)

The two movies my wife picked last night, watched a good 10 minutes of each, there's 20 minutes of my life wasted....never to return... That journey to the centre of the earth crud, and pineapple express


----------



## cockney red (Apr 10, 2009)

99.9% of all remakes.


----------



## AlexN (Apr 10, 2009)

My short list for worst movie EVER.

1.) Shortbus
2.) Spanking the Monkey 
3.) Snakes On A Plane
4.) Meet The Spartains
5.) The Happening

All of those movies are down right horrible in different ways... between poor storys, no story, horrible acting, horrible plots and a complete lack of humour, those are the 5 movies that straight after watching I thought to myself.. "Thats time stolen from my life that I know I can never get back"


----------



## blackthorn (Apr 10, 2009)

Worst one I can remember watching was 'Zodiak' ... there's two version though, it was recommended to me and I found one that I thought was the right one, and when I got it home it was like a university student film with really bad acting, it was painful. Once I found the right version it wasn't so bad, not great though.


----------



## australia09 (Apr 10, 2009)

wolf creek sucked!


----------



## FAY (Apr 10, 2009)

Can't stand anything Scienc Fiction or any chick flicks like Puberty Blues rubbish.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 10, 2009)

WIGGLES BIG RED CAR ..........there smiling faces were really disturbing


----------



## CountryTriton (Apr 10, 2009)

Titanic and Bable I wanted my life back after watching both.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 10, 2009)

sound of music, just cant watch boring rubbish like that.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 10, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Can't stand anything Scienc Fiction or any chick flicks like Puberty Blues rubbish.



Puberty Blues is a all time classic, seen it 50 times, I just love the scenery, filmed in a truely amazing place....reminds me alot of my childhood


----------



## JasonL (Apr 10, 2009)

Greebo said:


> I really liked Pineapple Express. 8/10 from me.



Ya Stoner!!!! maybe I'll give it another go tonight then


----------



## palmej (Apr 10, 2009)

hahaha omg i have seen that.
most F'd up movie ever haha




m.punja said:


> I just breezed through and didn't see the name of a movie I was sure to have been up in the first two pages let alone the first five, so I guess you all enjoyed 'Bad boy bubby', good aussie film hey. Kiddies, go hire it, right now. go.


----------



## emerald_taipan (Apr 10, 2009)

Battlefield earth is a shocker.its meant to be futuristic but it comes across primitive and b grade. out dated ideas. Another shocker was kung pow i think it was called, just straight out dumb. a movie people say is crap is actually one of my favorites, cable guy with jim carrey. I reckon its classic


----------



## JasonL (Apr 10, 2009)

I love the Cable Guy, great movie


----------



## Nelly (Apr 10, 2009)

The most recent rubbish I've watched was "Knowing" with Nicolas Cage... it started out half decent (very National Treasure esque), then just went so very quickly downhill. They could have done sooooo much more with the whole idea, but barely scraped the surface.

Another example of a massive budget Seppo film with a p!55weak plot. I gave it "-3 stars"... Nicolas Cage, you have slipped away into the B grade film category. Such a shame.


----------



## missllama (Apr 10, 2009)

i thought that movie looked bad, nicolas cage is usually an ok actor, but i didnt like the look of that new movie

and lol at puberty blues lmao what a name for a movie...


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 10, 2009)

kandi said:


> Many come to mind but i was mentally scarred over Anaconda 3 with the Hoff . very very bad!!!


 
Didn't you remember Ananconda? that should have scared you off.

IMO *POOTY TANG* has to be the worst movie. I have tried to watch it twice but could only get through the first 15 mins.


----------



## Kurama (Apr 10, 2009)

Its already been said, but Lake Placid 2 is by far the worst movie i have ever seen...


----------



## Sarah24 (Apr 10, 2009)

INTO THE WILD! im sorry to those that loved it (and there are HEAPS of fans) but i thought it was the biggest load of cr*p i have ever seen and i was so bored i wanted to go to sleep or cry or do SOMETHING to distract myself.
Also, Snakes on a plane, day of the triffids, saw 4, Jason X, Silent Hill (massive letdown) and all the pirates of the carribean movies after the first one....


----------



## Sarah24 (Apr 10, 2009)

CountryTriton said:


> Titanic and Bable I wanted my life back after watching both.


ok i agree with Bable...but TITANIC! really??? i thought that was an amazing movie and it had leonardo de caprio in it!  i cry everytime i see that movie...or even just listening to My Heart Will Go On now makes me cry!


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 10, 2009)

After going right through this thread, I can see that I'm dealing with amateurs. A lot of the movies mentioned I've had the missfortune of seeing, and yeah they sucked, but until you have seen "PIN", you really dont know what bad is. 
My wife is into horror films so we got it one night, that night. So my wife, sister and I watched it over 10 years ago and have been in therapy ever since, we just sat there in stoney faced silence till it finished, took it back, on time for the first time ever, to the video store and now only talk about it when drunk.

Do not watch it, ever.
Just thinking about it has set me back 6 months with the shrink.


----------



## missllama (Apr 10, 2009)

lol monkeyboy makes me want to go out and hire it now to see how it could possibly be that bad lol


----------



## ShAdY12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Worst movie/s... any of that R rated softcore crap hahaha


----------



## bcurko (Apr 13, 2009)

Epic Movie i can't believe my brother/sister convinced my parents and i to see that horseshit called a movie.


----------



## mebebrian (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone seen Black sheep? Unbelievable....


----------



## mebebrian (Apr 13, 2009)

m.punja said:


> I just breezed through and didn't see the name of a movie I was sure to have been up in the first two pages let alone the first five, so I guess you all enjoyed 'Bad boy bubby', good aussie film hey. Kiddies, go hire it, right now. go.



Bloody awesome movie! Greatest aussie flick ever made i reckon! "christ kid, you're a wierdo!"
If you havn't seen it go get it!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, I agree, a true classic...


----------



## taylor111 (Apr 13, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> I just saw an add on tv for a movie that i absolutely hated and i thought id see what everyone elses personal worst movies are
> 
> Some of mine would be
> 
> there will be blood and the village oh and chicken park lol i remember watching that with my partner and friends one day its a rip off of jurassic park with chickens sort of... at the same time its funny because it was so pathetic but the movie really was horrible...






yes i saw that chicken park movie it was messed up


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 13, 2009)

HOw about the attack of teh killer tomatoes??? now that's GOTTA top the list!!!!! LOL


----------



## Lesa (Apr 13, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Tremors.....but it's in the so bad it's almost good league.


Yep definitely so bad it's funny!!!


----------

